# How Much Free Food?



## PennyoftheEnterpriseNCC (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello!

Just a little about myself to start. I've traveled twice using the Amtrak rail systems. Once with a roomette and once with a reserved seat. The roomette was a 14 hr journey beginning in Greenville SC and ending in New Orleans on the Crescent. We enjoyed the two free meals (Breakfast and lunch) we were offered and sat in the dinning room. The reserved seat trip was from Glenwood Springs to Denver Colorado on the California Zephyr, roughly a 6 hr trip, through some of the prettiest terrain I've ever seen. I know that all meals are free when traveling in a room or roomette.

Now, with all that said, does anyone know exactly how much food is free? For example, could I order the Amtrak Signature Buttermilk Pancake Trio AND the Scrambled Eggs (two separate items on the menu) just for myself at breakfast? In theory, could I get one of each item on the menu for free? We are preparing for another long trip aboard the Crescent to New York City, about 15 hrs. The two items are hard to pick between lol


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 10, 2018)

You are allowed 1 meal selection per sitting, and depending on the meal, you can also pick up a side of breakfast meat or a salad and dessert. But the portions are decent and if you are on the train all day, you will likely be foundered come evening from eating all that food and getting minimal exercise.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 11, 2018)

Amtrak budgets for one entree meal per passenger in the sleeper based on the number of occupied rooms. I have on trains for years, used to carry snacks for in between meals, but my meal filled me sufficiently to hold me until the next meal. Do not plan to order extra entrees unless you intend to pay for them.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 11, 2018)

The expression "free food" is slightly misleading. The sleeper accommodation has meals included, but they are not "free", you have paid for those in with your sleeper fare.

Have a well fed trip!

Ed.


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2018)

You could ask the next time you're on the train.

Since it's likely you can't get both, you could get the pancake trio and pay for the children scrambled egg (1), or get the adult scrambled egg breakfast and pay for the children 2 buttermilk pancake breakfast.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 11, 2018)

A while back, my wife wanted (off the children's menu) a hot dog AND macaroni and cheese. She was allowed one or the other but not both.We didn't pursue one paid by our sleeper fare and paying for the other by cash.


----------



## BoulderCO (Mar 17, 2018)

As someone mentioned above, It is a sedentary lifestyle on the train. _*Zero*_ exercise except for strolling between cars. Can't imagine needing more than one entree per meal! I enjoy eating very much, but never felt hungry for anything other than breakfast and dinner (skipping lunch) while on the train. But certainly Happy Hour before dinner with some mixed nuts ! ;>)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 18, 2018)

If I am up late watching outside either in my room or the SSL, I sometimes want something light to snack on, so I bring a few packages of crackers ir check out the cafe if it is still open.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2018)

As said, the “included meals” (1 entree per person per meal) is plenty for me. In fact, most trips I skip at least 1 meal.


----------

